
VMware acquires Socialcast - dwynings
http://knowledgeissocial.com/vmware-acquires-socialcast/
======
jfruh
Is it just me or does this post read like an Oscar acceptance speech? I mean,
I get that he put in a lot of work and a lot of people helped but -- I just
found it kind of off-putting. Like he won an award or something.

------
mgl
Interesting. VMware with private clouds and Socialcast to make obsolete and
replace Cisco with their IP telephony?

